# Cichlids for 20 gal



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I was planning on having just a normal community tank with Neon Tetras, Guppies etc in my 20 gallon but today at petsmart I saw an Electric Blue Cichlid and i thought it was awesome so I came home and researched them and they need way more space :sad: but I still want a Cichlid. Are there any Cichlids that would be good for a 20 gallon tank? I don't want to keep just one fish though, so they should be ok in pairs or schools. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm....well, you could have a pair of Kribs, a pair of Rams (either German Blues or Bolivians) a pair of Apistos (there are all kinds.)

You could also look into doing a Neolamprologous fasciatus (shell-dweller) colony tank. They're ADORABLE little fish. Here's some info on that: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/keeping_neo_multi.php


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

My LFS is downsizing then moving then upgrading so right now they don't have many Cichlids or any fish really so I'm forced to shop at Petsmart. What are the fish labeled African Cichlids (Assorted)

Also, could I find Kribs, Rams, or Apistos at Petsmart?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> What are the fish labeled African Cichlids


Most of these are from Lake Malawi. I've seen auratus, zebras, Peococks, and Venustus in these tanks. None are suitable for a 20 gallon tank. Think 75 gallon. Post a pic, we call prob. tell you at least the genus. Look at cichlid-forum.com profiles for tank sizes. 



> could I find Kribs, Rams, or Apistos at Petsmart?


 Sometimes, it depends on the Petsmart. Also look for a local Aquarium society and check your local craigslist. Once cichlids start breeding there are often plenty to go around.

One other fish to look for, Hemichromis Cristatus. A little cousin of the common jewelfish (H. bimaculatus) which is smaller and redder.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

ugh. I don't think my Petsmart has any Cichlids besides the "assorted" cichlids, Oscars, yellow labs, electric blues, and blood parrots. I'll check when I go back


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I called an LFS about 30 minutes away from me and the have German Blue Rams!!! Do German Blues have any specific needs? I'm going to keep them with a snail and a rubber lip pleco if that's ok.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

"german blue" is just a strain developed in Germany. Rams are perfect for a 20 gallon tank. Rams like soft, very clean water. But since this strain is a tank-raised for many generations they will be less picky about water than wild-caught fish. Don't be surprised if you lose some in the first few weeks, Rams have a rep. of being delicate and not traveling well. However, those that survive the move will probably thrive for years.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm did some more research and I'm not sure I'm gonna get them...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My local Petco occasionally carried Rams and Kribs.


----------



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have never personally had Kribs nor Rams. However, my best friend had a male and female Krib for a while before the male just died on him. They liked to hide ALL the time and he felt like he didnt even have fish in his 55 g tank. He has a few 20 g tanks. 2 tanks have convict breeding pairs. 1 has a few firemouths in it. I have a breeding pair of Honduran Red Points in a 29 gallon tank, I think they would work in a 20 g. They are similar to Convicts, except in my opinion, WAY more cool! They are actually a little bit more mild than Convicts and they have some better coloring. Red in their tails and such. I am not sure if you could find HRP's at your LFS. I got my HRP's from a cichlid swap about a month ago. I absolutely adore them!...and all the babies!;-)


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I would have to disagree with SmellzFishy. I kept a solitary male krib in a 15 gallon with Harlequin Rasboras. He was out all the time!


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

Ya i would have to disagree also. most kribs are pretty open swimmers. You just need caves and plants to make them feel secure. You would think more plants and caves would cause them to vanish in the tank but really they spend alot of time out front waiting for you with food. cichlids are better beggers then most dogs.

Kribs would be limited to a single pair. rams you could have 2 pair. Nothing out of the assorted tank just imagin that tank doesnt exist. 

Personally I would go with the rams either blue or bolivan rams are rather timid and cause little issues with other fish. This way you could have a couple pairs of cichlids then add some cories and maybe some top fish like some tetras. Put in a bunch of real/fake plants and you will have plenty to watch.

another option at petsmart might be Brichardi. just buy 5-6 and add them to the tank with a ton of rockwork then remove extras after a pair forms. bring back the extras and the pair will fill the tank. live as a colony

If shipping is an option ( usually adds $40 +/- to cost ) it will widen your possabilities a ton. could look at Julidochromis or multifasciatus. Julis live close to a colony and multis are a true colony type fish.

there LOTS of other cichlids that will work in a 20g tank. flag fish, maybe blue acara. really the list just goes on.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you liked the electric blues then i think you would like the gold ram. Kinda hard to find in stores though depending on where your located

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+889+2520&pcatid=2520


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

a couple of lyretail cichlids (or fairy cichlids) would work too. they're semi-aggressive and don't get very big.

Neolamprologus brichardi


----------

